# South Carolina 2017



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello All,

I'll be organizing South Carolina's First competition since US Nationals!

Here is the WCA Page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SouthCarolina2017

Hope to see you all there!
-Jacob


----------

